# Should I outsource or start screenprinting myself?



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

My small business is looking to expand. So far we've been doing small vinyl heat-press jobs for paintball teams. Usually less than 15 shirts, with simple one color logos, and extremely customized shirts (like different names on each shirt, etc).

We're starting to get a good customer base that wants to buy a nice shirt based around our business: 










The original plan was to outsource the shirt, get around 100 made, and try to break even (mostly to get people wearing our brand). We have an online store and have not had luck selling pre-designed shirts in the past, so we're skeptical about getting a bunch made. (custom made has been really popular so far, not pre-made designs)

However, we think shirts haven't sold because the designs have been too simple (made with vinyl) and the price a little higher then what people want to pay. So we think we could sell a lot of screen-printed shirts because the design would be better and the price lower.

Our second biggest concern is sizes. If we get the wrong sizes and a ton of people want extra-large but we only got ten of those and then we have thirty left over smalls we can't sell... etc.

So we're thinking about starting to screen print. I'm already very good with illustrator, photoshop, etc. I know how to run the cutter and everything else, so I feel comfortable with a new learning curve. I'm just wondering how much money it will cost to start-up a very simple operation (1-4 colors at most, for now we will only be doing 1 color designs).

I really need to know how screens are setup -- I read an article on it but I can't figure out where you get screens setup. Do you do it yourself? Do you outsource? How much does it cost?

The benefit of running the screen-printer ourselves is that when people order shirts, we can make them and send them out. We don't have to guesstimate what the sizes will be like..etc. and if no one buys the shirts, we didn't waste the cash investing into a hundred shirts.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of searching and I discovered plastisol ink transfers (screen printed transfers). Would one of those work well with my design? My biggest question is: Do you have to cut out around the design like you do with inkjet? If not this would be a good thing for me to try... if so I'd have to stick with screen printing or outsource screen printing (for the design I posted above).


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

The question I always ask when someone ask me this is: *Do you want to print shirts or sell shirts?*

As to transfers? Plastisol transfers could work for you, but you need the heatpress for them.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

AnonBri said:


> The original plan was to outsource the shirt, get around 100 made, and try to break even (mostly to get people wearing our brand). We have an online store and have not had luck selling pre-designed shirts in the past, so we're skeptical about getting a bunch made. (custom made has been really popular so far, not pre-made designs)
> 
> However, we think shirts haven't sold because the designs have been too simple (made with vinyl) and the price a little higher then what people want to pay. So we think we could sell a lot of screen-printed shirts because the design would be better and the price lower.
> 
> ...


Both printing them yourself or outsourcing have pros and cons.

For outsourcing you have already touched on the tied up inventory issue/ You will also not have control of the quality of the printing. It may be fine and it may be horrific. 

To print them yourself will require some kind of investment in all the equipment and supplies you will need. Then there is the learning curve and that can take some time.

Having plastisol transfer made would probably be your best first step to allow you to test the waters. You could then just heat press them on the shirts when they where ordered. This way you will not be tying up a lot of money in inventory or screen printing equipment. You could always get your own equipment later and make the transition into in-house production.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

headfirst said:


> The question I always ask when someone ask me this is: *Do you want to print shirts or sell shirts?*
> 
> As to transfers? Plastisol transfers could work for you, but you need the heatpress for them.


We're looking to sell shirts. If we ever have custom orders there almost always under 10 shirts, sometimes under 5. Which our operation is setup to handle.

We just wanted to get the above design made in bulk because we can't handle the design in the first place (we do vinyl shirts right now) and we wanted them made for less cost. 

We do already own a heat press and other basic equipment (cutter, adobe design programs, etc) and have been up and running as a web-based business for a little over 7 months now.



Preston said:


> Both printing them yourself or outsourcing have pros and cons.
> 
> For outsourcing you have already touched on the tied up inventory issue/ You will also not have control of the quality of the printing. It may be fine and it may be horrific.
> 
> ...


Yes we have definitely decided to go with plastisol transfers for the time being. I've read a good percentage of the threads on it now  sounds perfect for our first few runs and shirt designs!


----------

